# Is this a legitimate thing?



## esteso (Nov 4, 2009)

I mean, I guess it is but the fee seems awfully low and when someone says "an awesome chance for exposure" I get a kind of creepy feeling. Here's the pitch ......


Opportunity Details
Description:	We are currently seeking music for our low-budget independent feature film. The film is about high-class drug culture in New York City. We aim to show the dark side of the frequently glamorized over-privileged and under-disciplined life-stlye.We are looking for all varieties of music. This would be an awesome opportunity for exposure as we will be submitting to several major film festival.
Start Date:	10/30/2009 22:58
End Date:	[Ongoing]
License Fee:	$50.00
Submission Price:	[Free Submission]
Company Info:	Machito Productions, INC.
Website:	
Contract:	[View Sample]
Genres:	[All]
Moods:	[All]
Usage:	Usage: Documentary/Indie/Student Film
Type of film: Indie Film
Use in Credits?: Closing Credits
Usage Type: Background
Will this be the title song of the film?: No
Submitted by:	MachitoProductions

Whaddya think?

THanks,
Michael


----------



## midphase (Nov 4, 2009)

What do you think? Are you itching to license to them a cue for the price of a PS2 game (minus sales tax)?

Nice how they don't tell you anything about the style they're looking for except for "all varieties"...what does that mean? Death Metal and Polka are equally welcome?

Don't waste your time, unless you're "that" desperate.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 4, 2009)

> Don't waste your time, unless you're "that" desperate.



Which you aren't!


----------



## lux (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like just some low budget student stuff. 

Nothing terrible. Before considering just watch their stuff and see if its completely crap. If not just take your decision freely.


----------



## midphase (Nov 4, 2009)

"This would be an awesome opportunity for exposure as we will be submitting to several major film festival (and probably get rejected by all of them)."


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 4, 2009)

Exposure: 

Of course, you know that many industry professionals carefully look at closing credits of films by unknowns and take physical/mental notes of all the composers and musicians listed in the musical part of the closing credits. :roll:


----------



## esteso (Nov 4, 2009)

Got it!

Thanks all,


----------



## nikolas (Nov 4, 2009)

You guys are morons! You could actually say that this is a good deal, an excellent deal. Steer esteso to doing it, ruining his chances of doing anything for a little while, thus taking the competition down this way! :D:D

I'm honestly starting a new business in posting various adds in Craigslist with such ideas! I swear I'll steal tons of copyrights and then use them as my own! I know that I have the capital! I own plenty of computer games, to sell 2nd hand! :D

And since I mentioned Craigslist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wlxnOTvJNo

Esteso: I hope you don't mind my weird humour. It's all in good faith, but such adds just hit me hard! It's reasonable to not have money to pay someone, and it's also reasonable to ask for other beginners to help each other. But this exposure thing and major film festivals... ARGHHHH!


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 4, 2009)

This should tell you all you need to know:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sour ... gle+Search


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 4, 2009)

Ouch! You almost got scammed by a kid ~o)


----------



## esteso (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmm, maybe I should get out of the composition game and into live performance where the real money is!


----------

